
Netflix Just Bought One of the Biggest Movies in the World – BGR - rbanffy
https://bgr.com/2019/02/21/wandering-earth-netflix-china-blockbuster/
======
JohnJamesRambo
[https://youtu.be/_lsOwtKNsAA](https://youtu.be/_lsOwtKNsAA)

Here’s the trailer, looks really bad and fake. It is sad that has made half a
billion dollars.

